# Total newbie looking for a little advice



## Exivious (Apr 28, 2012)

So I'm as green as it gets--as in, I've never even touched a snowboard. I've skied once at a crummy man-made slope in Tennessee, where the snow was so packed down it was more like ice. I did all right, but I was fat back then and am in much better shape now. I work out 3-4 times/week, do a lot of scrambling, climbing, and swimming, and right now I'm focusing heavily on increasing leg strength/endurance so I can make the most of my spontaneous, still-primordial plan to take a trip to CO to snowboard this coming Winter. I have plenty of time to plan, and I wanted to get some gear advice well in advance so I can look out for deals until then.

I'm 5'10, 150 lbs, 27, and am wondering what board length and flex would be a good idea? I might bulk up 10 lbs in the coming months but I doubt 150-160 is a significant difference. I have small feet (7.5 or so) so wide won't be necessary. I read somewhere that newbies are typically recommended a longer board for stability, but flexible/soft so that their legs don't fatigue too quickly when turning. My theory is maybe I can go with a bit stiffer board from the beginning if I'm in good shape. I'll be a total newbie in technique, but maybe I can skip a total newbie board...? That may not necessarily be the case, which is why I'm here 

I'm also wondering if I should maybe look for factory refurb gear (board at least), or if I'm better off buying used, what I should look for and what I should avoid when looking at used boards. The alternative is a new but poorer quality board for the same price--I don't care about pristine looks or style, so old, ugly, but solid is cool with me... I can't start with great gear as I'm on a very tight budget and know from experience in other disciplines that great gear for a neophyte can inhibit development, so I just want to get the best gear I can afford used or refurbished. Bundles are probably out of the question considering that preference, though just tell me if buying used online and knowing what I'm actually getting is a pipedream. I'd be really happy to spend $400-500 on board/bindings/boots total, but maybe that's fantasy as well...

I really want to avoid getting something that is maybe a little too safe that I'll outgrow and have to replace too quickly, so I'm willing to take a gamble on my fitness level even if it might mean more bruises early on... No rentals as this is something I intend to do yearly once I get started. I need a new sport since I quit shooting heroin *rimshot*

It's hard to say but I'll probably mostly be into freeride stuff, though I guess an all-mountain board would work well enough for that too. I don't think the park/pipe will ever really be my style...

Also, do boot sizes run large, small, or is it like shoes where it varies wildly by manufacturer? There are no shops I can hit in Arkansas (laugh it up) so trying stuff on is totally out of the question, and I have a feeling waiting to buy gear till I get to my destination is begging to be fleeced...

By the way, I read the sticky  Very useful (I'll prioritize and buy boots first); I just want to get a little personalized advice, too. Thanks for reading this wall of text! I can't wait to get started.


----------



## bntran02 (Feb 26, 2012)

I'll take a crack at this:

1) Get a shorter board instead of the longer one unlike you've been told. Shorter boards are easier to control and manipulate. The stability of a longer board only comes into play as you go faster. I doubt that you'll be able to push the speed limit of _any_ board esp if this is your first time.

2) Get a softer setup. Probably a soft all-mountain setup. It's ok to even get a more freestyle setup. *It is harder to make mistakes on a softer board*. You therefore will build up confidence quicker and progress quicker. You will still be able to take this freestyle setup all over the mountain.

3) Don't be afraid that you'll outgrow this board too quickly because "you're in good shape". I don't know how many days you put into your once-a-year plan but it's very doubtful that you'll progress too fast. Snowboarding is 90% rider and 10% snowboard. By the time you'll actually "outgrow" your snowboard it'll be several years later. 

4) $400-$500 is definitely enough to get *very good* new equipment. But in general very good equipment is more for intermediate to expert riders. I'd say spend the majority of your money on good comfortable boots and *definitely* a helmet. You're much more likely to fall and hurt yourself in the beginning days of snowboarding. Going straight to intermediate equipment means that you will fall more and learn slower and possibly get hurt.

5) Boots are usually sized correctly. ie: if you wear size 7.5 tennis shoes then a size 7.5 snowboard boot will usually do. There is definitely some variations but its a good place to start. I usually buy boots locally so you can try them out. It is ok for the boot to feel a little tight as the cushioning will pack out.

6) Snowboarding is MUCH harder than skiing IMO. I learned to ski in one day. It took me 4 days of painful snowboarding before I linked turns for 100 feet without falling.

7) You did not mention this but I always do because it affects me heavily. If you've never been in high altitude before then be wary of altitude sickness. Colorado resorts are higher than most places around the country. It affects everyone in some way. About 20% of people get heavier symptoms (sleeplessness, Nausea, massive headaches, etc... basically a *really* bad hangover). I get heavy symptoms and it is enough to ruin your trip if you are not at least prepared for it.

I hope this helps you in some way. Good luck!


----------



## rakaton (Sep 26, 2011)

bntran02 said:


> I'll take a crack at this:
> 
> 1) Get a shorter board instead of the longer one unlike you've been told. Shorter boards are easier to control and manipulate. The stability of a longer board only comes into play as you go faster. I doubt that you'll be able to push the speed limit of _any_ board esp if this is your first time.
> 
> ...


You sum it up really well Cheers


----------



## bntran02 (Feb 26, 2012)

I forgot to mention. Used is also a good way to go as the discounts are incredible! You wont believe the discounts you can get for tiny cosmetic scratches. My favorite place is geartrade.com.

Finding new gear is going to become harder as everything runs out at the beginning of spring. There are still deals but much harder to find now. What I would honestly do is get used gear and spend your spare change on protective equipment such as wrist guards, butt pads and a helmet as you will most definitely need it.


----------



## Exivious (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks bntran02, very thorough info. You put me in my place and humbled me a bit as I knew someone inevitably would 

I'm pretty tolerant of thinner air, but have not spent any significant amount of time as high as CO. A lot of boxers and other high-intensity athletes train in the mountains so that their blood is supersaturated with oxygen once they get to the lower altitude of the venue where the event's held. I'm going to starve myself of oxygen running my ass off in the weeks prior to my trip to simulate the effect as best I can, though I'm sure I'll have a bit of trouble adjusting anyway... Couldn't hurt, though, and I've got to make my time count. I'll have a week, maybe more, to get comfortable, along with a bag full of prescription migraine ampoules to IM to undo a lot of the vasodilation resulting from altitude sickness 

I'll take your advice on a soft setup and certainly some protective gear--I might not look as cool but will last longer. I think all-mountain would be a good place to start. Do you recommend I base board length mostly on my weight like the sticky recommends (while avoiding something too long and difficult to control of course)? I'd hate to end up with something _too_ short and soft that I totally weigh down, even though I don't expect to be comfortable enough to ride at top speed for some time. Seems like if it bends too much it'll be a lot of additional effort, so I'll need to find a balance.

I totally expect snowboarding to be harder... The reason I didn't rent a snowboard ten years ago and went with skis instead is I knew my fat ass would kill myself (or someone else in crowded Gatlinburg) back then  I expect this to be more my style, though I did enjoy skiing a lot.

I'll definitely check out geartrade, too. Hopefully I can avoid something with a damaged core...

Ahh, something I forgot... Think I could get by with a full suit of Under Armour cold gear underneath and just a coat and some non-bulky pants (and gloves/beanie/safety gear of course)? I'm going to spend a lot of time on my ass/knees no doubt, but I kinda think additional bulk could land me there more often. I ask because I massively overdressed when I went skiing heh...

Thanks again! I expected someone to tl;dr


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

what everyone else said, BUT don't skimp on boots. They don't always fit the same as shoes either, my nike shoes are 11's and my burton boots are 10's and i should have gone with 9.5


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Exivious said:


> Ahh, something I forgot... Think I could get by with a full suit of Under Armour cold gear underneath and just a coat and some non-bulky pants (and gloves/beanie/safety gear of course)? I'm going to spend a lot of time on my ass/knees no doubt, but I kinda think additional bulk could land me there more often. I ask because I massively overdressed when I went skiing heh...
> 
> Thanks again! I expected someone to tl;dr


Get a decent, waterproof breathable coat and pants. You'll be spending a lot of time sitting/landing/rolling around in snow. If you get wet, you won't have fun. 

For a first time, any wicking base layer will be fine. Under Armour is good, but there are others....no cotton.

Go with what you own for insulating mid-layers....no cotton. Better to wear a couple of thinner layers so you can peel one off if you get too warm. It's always a bit of a challenge to find the right combo so that you're not freezing on the chair but sweating on the slopes, your first time out.

Buy some good snowboarding socks. Yes, there are other combos, but you won't go far wrong with any decent snowboarding sock

Spend your money on comfortable, good fitting boots. Brand is unimportant, fit and comfort is all important

Get a helmet that fits and wear it. As a newbie it is not a question of IF you slam, it's WHEN. I think everyone here went down hard, surprisingly and awkwardly while learning. The "wipe out on your butt, whiplash the back of the head against the hill" will make you see stars. 

If you've never boarded before and you live in Tennessee, don't blow a huge wad of cash for your first time out. You'll learn what you like and don't like about your gear and then you'll want to upgrade something or a lot of things. Spend the money saved on lessons. You'll get more out of your trip and faster.


----------



## Exivious (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks guys, solid advice. It's going to be difficult finding boots that fit right as I'm going to have to order my gear and won't be able to try anything on more than likely. Hopefully I can order from a place with painless returns. I ordered some Italian shoes once and had to return two pairs before I got some that fit heh...

I actually live in Arkansas--Tennessee is just the only place I've had a chance to ski. I'd have a lot more experience if I lived in TN, man-made snow or not  I can probably grab a lesson my first time out, though.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Flow ERA 2011 Snowboard - Men's Snowboards - Snowboards - Snow
a bit more freestyle because its a twin.

Flow Infinite Reverse Camber 2011 Snowboard - Men's Snowboards - Snowboards - Snow
might be a bit small, i would let someone else chime in on that.

i have been looking for a board for my cousin, these are about a good a deal as you can hope to get. I have the era and my friend has the infinite. Tons of tech low price.

You should easily be able to find good bindings for under $150, gives you enough to get good boots. check the online retailer tab to find more websites.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Exivious said:


> Thanks guys, solid advice. It's going to be difficult finding boots that fit right as I'm going to have to order my gear and won't be able to try anything on more than likely. Hopefully I can order from a place with painless returns.


Your best bet is to order from a place like REI, then. Maybe not so much later on, when you're looking for something specific, but for first time out/all online shopping, then their return policy is what you want. Order anything, return anything.


----------



## Exivious (Apr 28, 2012)

Awesome, thanks guys. This place is great


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Buy good boots, then go out and find a used board in decent shape. Preferably something on the soft side. As you progress, buy something better and you already have your rock board taken care of. Everyone needs a decent rock board.


----------



## bntran02 (Feb 26, 2012)

Exivious said:


> Thanks bntran02, very thorough info. You put me in my place and humbled me a bit as I knew someone inevitably would
> Anytime =). I have been a visitor to this site for some time and have usually been on the receiving end of the advice. It's about time to give some back =)
> 
> I'm pretty tolerant of thinner air, but have not spent any significant amount of time as high as CO. A lot of boxers and other high-intensity athletes train in the mountains so that their blood is supersaturated with oxygen once they get to the lower altitude of the venue where the event's held. I'm going to starve myself of oxygen running my ass off in the weeks prior to my trip to simulate the effect as best I can, though I'm sure I'll have a bit of trouble adjusting anyway... Couldn't hurt, though, and I've got to make my time count. I'll have a week, maybe more, to get comfortable, along with a bag full of prescription migraine ampoules to IM to undo a lot of the vasodilation resulting from altitude sickness
> ...


Hope that covers it all =)


----------



## Exivious (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah I didn't mean to suggest I could prepare myself 100% for altitude sickness, only for the decreased oxygen density part as it pertains to respiration. Athletes will sometimes wear a mask to decrease the amount of oxygen that gets to their lungs as a way of preparing for a low-pressure atmosphere or increasing unmasked blood-oxygen saturation. As a guy who has had migraines all his life, primarily as a result of atmospheric pressure changes (a storm came in this morning, and before it arrived, I woke up with a pounding migraine from the pressure change), I'm unfortunately all too aware that decreased oxygen for breathing purposes will be the least of my potential problems with the higher altitude. Like I said, training couldn't hurt, though it might not help either. 

I expect my vasoconstrictor to be much more useful as one factor in altitude sickness is certainly vasodilation. I didn't think of its use till you first mentioned it, but here's what ampoules I was referring to bringing with me earlier:

Sumatriptan for prevention of acute mountain sickness: randomized clinical trial - Jafarian - 2007 - Annals of Neurology - Wiley Online Library

Fewer people using it experienced acute mountain sickness than those taking placebo. Lucky me and my migraines for once 

Anyway, yeah, I think you've covered it all


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I didn't read most of the last page, but I suggest you order your snowboard boots from Zappos. 

I live in the middle of South Dakota, and didn't have any shops within a reasonable distance. I, luckily, ordered my DC's right the first time; But Zappos has free shipping on returns so you can send them back to switch if need be. 

Just make sure to order them at least a month in advance so you have time to send them back if the need arises.

Under Armor is a good thing if the temp is below 10-20 and you'll be on your butt a lot. Now that I don't fall very often, I rarely wear mine. It is really nice for those -5 degree days when I'm too stubborn to stay home. 

As for a board, something Rocker or Rocker/Camber will suit you best. The difference between that and pure camber is night and day for a beginner. Also, if I were you, I would strongly consider a softer board. I read what you said about instability at speed, and although I understand your concern, I wouldn't worry about it too much. I've got a pretty soft board and I don't have ANY problems until I break about 45mph. I have plenty of edge hold and I have a blast on it now that I'm a little better.

Best of luck, and have fun! Try not to get frustrated, and definitely get lessons.


----------



## Exivious (Apr 28, 2012)

Ahh I love Zappos, didn't know they'd have boots. I'll definitely use them assuming they have what I decide on, having had good experience in the past. Cool, I didn't know about the rocker vs camber vs flat distinction yet. I'll go with rocker or a hybrid based on ease of use. Thanks!


----------

